# Aftermarket steering wheel options



## 99BeetleTX (Jan 26, 2005)

Its time for some needed upgrades on my beetle. Ive driven it for 6 years with a few mods and would like to add some more. 
Where are some places online to purchase the adapters and wheels with decent prices??


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (99BeetleTX)*

Bottom line, unless u can find a used one, there are no cheap steering wheels, PLUS u need airbags that will fit.
I wrestled over this for years man, I mean, the .:R wheel is great and all, but I really didn't want to lose the unique design of the NB wheel. 
I decided to add an Isotta cover, about $125 from Italy http://www.isottashop.com/store/index.php?cPath=26_99_173 and I replaced my spokes with the billet aluminum spokes from the Turbo S. As a result, I got an OEM plus fat/weighted wheel for $225. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (Billsbug)*

Thats a very nice wheel, Bill. I also like the .:R. The PO put in this wheel:








NO AIRBAG. Airbag light is still on so as far as I'm concerned they did not do the job right... Wheel is nice though and matches the one in my 911... but in a street car I would rather have the AirBag... especially in FL where half the drivers are blind deaf and dumb!
I have the original wheel with bag so I might make it look like Bill's. The silver has worn off of it so it definitely needs work to look good.
Best regards,
Michael


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (Ceraq)*

Thx man







, I have thread on this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3185854


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (Billsbug)*

I have a 20th AE GTI steering wheel in my car. It's pretty nice. I wanted a different wheel, but didn't want to spend the $$$ for an R wheel. Plus I wanted to keep the airbags functional.
For some reason I don't have a pic of it in my car, but I yanked this pic from another forum to show the wheel:


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (1.8T_Moe)*

i have an oem wheel rewrapped in perforated leather...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (bugasm99)*

Really looks gr8 man. Too bad u couldn't make it 'self-sewn'. BTW, do u remove the spokes to install it?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (Billsbug)*

yeah, i removed the spokes. I actually removed the whole wheel as it is much easier to sew up that way and get a better stitch.


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (bugasm99)*

Your shift boot is awesome.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bohkslava (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (99BeetleTX)*

there are lots of vw aftermarket parts that you kind find in the market. I'm sure you'll find one. try searching ebay or local parts stores.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (bohkslava)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bohkslava* »_there are lots of vw aftermarket parts that you kind find in the market. I'm sure you'll find one. try searching ebay or local parts stores.









I don't see anything in that site for steering wheels.








Go here http://www.tmtuning.com/vw , click on Interior, then Steering Wheels.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_yeah, i removed the spokes. I actually removed the whole wheel as it is much easier to sew up that way and get a better stitch.

Sheeesh, how many stitches did u guy use, do u really need so many?


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (Billsbug)*

Most late model Audi steering wheels also fit. You will have to buy the proper airbag for them. The new RS6 wheel would be pure sex in a NB, but the price makes the .:R wheel look like a real bargain.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (the_journalist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_journalist* »_Most late model Audi steering wheels also fit. You will have to buy the proper airbag for them. The new RS6 wheel would be pure sex in a NB, but the price makes the .:R wheel look like a real bargain.









Yeah, many times it's the cost of the bag, one that most likely will never be deployed, that makes it 'unreasonable'. Personally, I always liked the uniqueness of the OEM NB s/wheel...


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (Billsbug)*

I'm running a Sparco Lap 3 wheel on a quick-release hub.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (JimmyD)*

2 cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hey, PM me if u ever wanna sell that grab bar.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Sheeesh, how many stitches did u guy use, do u really need so many? 

probably not, but i know that the wheel is secure and it feels really smooth when holding it. I would rather have too many then not enough.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (bugasm99)*

Here's a closer shot, looks a LOT like yours, right? I think there's a stitch every 5mm's, so why not make and sell one we can stitch on ourselves?


----------



## 99BeetleTX (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (Billsbug)*

Hey thanks for all the replys guys I am not concerned at all about an airbag, I have had side airbag issues for a while now, and its no longer a concern with the direction I am going with the car


----------



## 96GLXbot (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (JimmyD)*









what center console is that?


----------



## 96GLXbot (Jan 10, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## vwguy63 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: (96GLXbot)*

i'm running an isotta steering wheel with momo hub. try isottausa.com and nuespeed for the hub








both items also available on ebay.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (vwguy63)*

you can buy whats called wheelskins and just stitch it on yourself! thats what i did then i got bored and bought the r wheel and had it re stitched in red at a local wheel shop. looks sweet and matches my red front mount couplings and bbs center caps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_you can buy whats called wheelskins and just stitch it on yourself!

Cheap. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

yeah those vent rings look real classy! did you do those all by yourself







dude its bad enough owning a beetle but a vert now thats really gay or is it just a mid life crisis


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_...dude its bad enough owning a beetle but a vert now thats really gay or is it just a mid life crisis


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

now thats funny







maybe your not so bad after all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_now thats funny







maybe your not so bad after all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

1. 'Dood' is used for IM and forum speak, 'dude' is for dummies.








2. Married, 4 kids, from 4 months to 24 years.








3. A vert is no gayer than a regular NB, it's just girlier.








4. If all NB's had 350hp, 350hp would not be special.








Peace.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I could of sworn I saw you on to catch a predator


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket steering wheel options (96GLXbot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96GLXbot* »_








what center console is that?

If you mean the gauge pod, it's the Bernt pod. If you mean the area by the shifter, it's a custom hack-job made by me!
I simply removed the entire plastic piece betweeen the seats. Cut out some automotive carpet to fit the whole area, (of course you have to cut holes to go around the shifter and e-brake). Then I made a custom shift boot. The e-brake handle and leather boot is by Momo.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
1. 'Dood' is used for IM and forum speak, 'dude' is for dummies.








2. Married, 4 kids, from 4 months to 24 years.








3. A vert is no gayer than a regular NB, it's just girlier.








4. If all NB's had 350hp, 350hp would not be special.








Peace.










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_I could of sworn I saw you on to catch a predator









STOP while ur still ahead "dude".


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

sorry gramps did i hit a nerve


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_sorry gramps did i hit a nerve









...


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Ich weiß nicht, was.... Mittel aber Sie meine Kugeln saugen können Sie lodernde Fackel


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*

En voor de liefde van god doe die ringen van de aluminiumopening u van de hand queer!!!!!eek: 

_Modified by calilocal at 4:33 PM 5-15-2007_


_Modified by calilocal at 4:33 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (calilocal)*

true pimps drive beetle verts..


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (JETTA420)*

if you saw this guy you would find a major flaw in that statement







laat me hes uw uiteindevriend veronderstellen


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
1. 'Dood' is used for IM and forum speak *by people who failed second grade English and can't spell*, 'dude' is *the proper spelling*.








2. Married, 4 kids, from 4 months to 24 years.








3. A vert is no gayer than a regular NB, *they're BOTH chick cars*.








4. If all NB's had 350hp, *more people would buy them*.








Peace.









Fixed a couple of things for you.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*

Here's some cake from "gramps" to go along with the Hatorade. 
May you look this good 20+ years from now.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

oh my god I didnt know you were asian







cmon bro dont post pics you really open yourself up for ridicule i mean it really shouldnt go this far! did you get your feelings hurt







from some guy you dont even know? Im just having fun and if it makes you feel better im sorry now go finish your cake you freak


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_oh my god I didnt know you were asian







cmon bro dont post pics you really open yourself up for ridicule i mean it really shouldnt go this far! did you get your feelings hurt







from some guy you dont even know? Im just having fun and if it makes you feel better im sorry now go finish your cake you freak









Feelings have nothing to do with it, I have nothing to hide and the ridicule will go more your way than mine in the end. U will never win an argument with me. 
For some reason only u know, u want to ostracize yourself from other NB enthusiasts, kinda sad really. Some people are 'adders' and some people are 'subtracters' and u my friend, are the latter. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Im not here to make friends I have enough of those, and could care less about NB enthusiasts! The majority of them are major jack nobs anyway! As far as winning an argument with you I just did! and again please dont post pics of yourself you really are a seedy lookin character


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_Im not here to make friends I have enough of those, and could care less about NB enthusiasts! The majority of them are major jack nobs anyway! As far as winning an argument with you I just did! and again please dont post pics of yourself you really are a seedy lookin character


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

whats that your liquid viagra







or your wrinkle cream you tool


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_whats that your liquid viagra







or your wrinkle cream you tool


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

wow you are so strange! have you thought about seeing a shrink cause you need some serious help


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_wow you are so strange! have you thought about seeing a shrink cause you need some serious help


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

ok you made me laugh







now lets kiss and make up cause this is starting to bore me, sorry I dont know you well enough to continue this foolishness nor do I care enough to carry on. laters..........


_Modified by calilocal at 2:09 PM 5-16-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (calilocal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_ok you made me laugh







now lets kiss and make up cause this is starting to bore me, sorry I dont know you well enough to continue this foolishness nor do I care enough to carry on. laters..........

_Modified by calilocal at 2:09 PM 5-16-2007_

Peace brother.


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

peace! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gilliganII (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (calilocal)*

Get a room you two.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (gilliganII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_ 
Feelings have nothing to do with it...............


_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_
Im not here to make friends.................










_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Peace brother.










_Quote, originally posted by *calilocal* »_
peace! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Aw damn... that was getting really entertaining for a Vortex-minute there!!
























_Quote, originally posted by *gilliganII* »_
Get a room you two.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTA420 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Peace brother.









where the joint icon?








there we go..










_Modified by JETTA420 at 5:46 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (JETTA420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTA420* »_
where the joint icon?








there we go..


----------



## calilocal (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (JimmyD)*

hey jimmy dean suck the sausage buddy


----------

